# Goodbye Snuggles and Smokey



## trailsend (Jul 6, 2008)

I know I haven't been posting much lately - have been busy at Doctors appointments for my partner. This week we have said goodbye to one of our Prairie dogs, Snuggles (in my avatar) who has been dealing with cancer. He crossed the bridge on Wednesday in my arms. and Today, one of our bunnies, Smokey, who was dumped in cardboard boxes along with 16 others last fall, passed away. I know they are together and safe, but I am heartbroken and emotionally worn out. We've also had a dog dumped here with mange this week that was so sick I don't think he'll make it, and a raccoon sick with distemper. 

I am going to miss hearing Snuggles Yahoo when I walk in the door and holding him in my arms each night for our snuggle. I am so grateful however I was able to have in my life even if for only a short time.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh no! I am so so sorry. :tears2:

Run free, Snuggles and Smokey. :rainbow:

And hugs to you, :hug: keeping the sick dog, and raccoon, in my prayers.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Jul 7, 2008)

ray:


----------



## myheart (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of so much loss and hardship for you lately. Sounds like you have been through the mill and then some these past few weeks. It has to be an effort at times to drag yourself through another day with all of this happening in such a short time. I truly wish there were something I could do to help you through all of this.

Sending hugs and prayersto you and all of yours for spiritual and emotional recovery.

:hug2: ray:

myheart


----------



## trailsend (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you guys so very much. It's just been so overwhelming. This has happened before.. you know, when it rains, it pours, but it's not easy. On Wednesday we got home from a five hour Doctors appointment for my partner who is sick (long term, nothing new) and then Snuggie passed... it's just like there is no relief. But I am so grateful for the other critters, they are working on taking care of my heart. 

Myheart thank you for such a kind and warm hearted message. You guys are so kind and caring, and I can't tell you how much your messages mean right now.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe Snuggles died.... He was so cute!

Rest in peace Smokey and Snuggles. 

Run and binkyfree:rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this. I hope your partner is alright. So sorry you don't have Snuggles to cheer you up, just looking at hispics would dothat for me. With Smokey, the dog, the raccoon and what must be a never-ending regime of daily chores, I don't know how you do it. You're both amazing people. We need a sainthood program. Unfortunately, that won't magically heal the sick or do the chores, but at least you'll know it's appreciated by all of us who can only dream of accomplishing so much. 

Like MyHeart, I really wish there was something I could do right now to help, that I could be there for you. 



sas :hug1


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry that you are going through so much at the moment. You do such a lot for all your critters, it must be really hard when you get a bad run like this.

Thinking of you and your partner at this time, and hoping all goes well with the dog and raccoon.

R.I.P. Snuggles and Smokey 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I am sorry Trailsend, you lost two loved ones in short time you had them. I am sure Snuggles will Yahoo at Rainbow Bridge, and Smokey will binky free.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh Donna I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. One loss is bad but 2 in such a short time is really heart breaking.

I really wish i was closer to you cause I'd be right their helping you with all your babies.

Take Care of yourself.

Binky Free at the Bridge Snuggles and Smokey.:rainbow::rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel:

PS

Say hi to Kevin for me.:wave:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 7, 2008)

It's hard enough losing one, but two so very close together is almost too much to bear. I am so sorry you have to endure these sadloses at the same time.

Keeping you, your partner,the doggie and little racoonie in my thoughts and prayers.

Rest in Peace little Snuggles and Smokey play and binkie free over the bridge:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry to here about Snuggles and Smokey. They definitley two of my fave. animals of your bunch. I will miss hearing about/seeing them. 

:rip:Snuggles & Smokey

Emily


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 9, 2008)

:rip:Snuggles & Smokey:angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sosorry 

Rest in peace little one's

Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2008)

:tears2:


----------



## Marietta (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for your losses, Trailsend, and for the troubled period you're dealing with. However, it's good to have you back, even on this very sad occasion. I've missed your posts.

Marietta


----------



## trailsend (Jul 13, 2008)

I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for your support and comments. Each one means a lot and I appreciate the thoughts and prayers. Everything has just been overwhelming lately, but I remind myself that all the other animals are doing great, and thriving. We are headed to Washington D.C. this week to get the results of some tests Kevin had done in June, so hopefully they will be able to tell us something. We have a babysitter for all the kids, so it will be nice to get away together for a few days, even if seeing a Doctor is part of it. 

Thank you guys so much :bunnyhug:


----------

